# Angelwax raffle winner



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

We would like everyone for visiting our stand.

Here is the lucky winner of our wax .


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Haha, thanks again John.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Well done, but sod the wax :lol:


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wax?? what wax???


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Congratz. :thumb:

Would love to learn those Charlies Angels; the Double Dutch.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

fisko53 said:


> Wax?? what wax???


This wax.


----------

